# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  مفاجأتي وصلت....

## حساسه بزياده

الله يسلمكم زي ماوعدتكم هون
جبتها ليكم هالأكله الملكيه :toung: 
إن شاء الله تجربوها وتعجبكم :noworry: 


وألحين نجي للتطبيق العملي زي ماعودتكم :in_love: 




شفتوا شلون تصير :nuts: 



وهنا بعد ماطلعناها من الفرن


وهنا صارت جاهزه حياكم 
بمناسبة المولد



يالله في حاجه تلفت الإنتباه اليوم في التطبيق>>ترى غششتكم >>انتظر تفاعلكم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يسلموووو خيوه ع الطبق الشهي*
*ربي يعطيج الف عااافيه*
*لاعدمناا جديدج الطيب*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> *يسلموووو خيوه ع الطبق الشهي*
> **
> *ربي يعطيج الف عااافيه*
> 
> *لاعدمناا جديدج الطيب*
> *تحياااتي*



 :sila: ترى أني حطيت الطبق في الأطباق الرئيسيه لأنها وجبه ملكيه :shiny:   :toung: 
ملكيه>>زي مايقولوا السوريين تنهدى لمولك  :bleh:  :embarrest: 
عالعموم آسفين عالخبطه :cool: 

واسمحي لينا :in_love:

----------


## أموله

وش هالتحسير  روووووووووووووووعه

يسلموووو  :cool:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بصراحه طرح غريب بعض الشي علي* 
*بس مره عذااااااااااب*
 
*تسلم يمناك على الطرح الشهي* 
*موفقه.. وعساك على القوه*

----------


## آهات حنونه

يااااقلبي عذااااااااب

بنتظااار ابداعاتك الذيذه مممممممممممممممممممم

الزيتون والفليفله والباقي مو موجودييين في المقادير ؟؟؟صح

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

روووووووووووعه 
جوناااااااااااااااااااااااان 
يسلمو الانامل والله يعطيك الف عافيه 

دمتي بعين الباري

----------


## حساسه بزياده

أموله:والله إنتين وردش الروعه 
ورده محمديه:إن شاء الله تجربيها وتعجبش ها بس لاتنسي الصور :weird:  >>  :wink: 
بحر العجائب:إن شاء الله وصل التقييم!!؟ :huuh:  :ongue: 
اوتار فاطمه:دامت أيامكِ

----------


## فرح

شـــــــــووووو هــــــــــيييييدا عم بتعزبببيييينا يالغلا 
*حــسااااسه* حبيبتي 
الوصفه كتيييير رووووعه والششششكل رهيييييييييييب 
تسلم يدينك يااااقلبي ،،ولاحرمنا جدييييدك غلاتووو
موفقه

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

يعطيك العافية على الطبق اللذيذ

----------


## حساسه بزياده

رد متأخر 
مدري وش جايني اليوم أفر فر في صفحات المطبخ
كان أشوف موضوعي ذا !!!!
كيف في ناس مارديت عليهم شلون هيك؟؟؟





> شـــــــــووووو هــــــــــيييييدا عم بتعزبببيييينا يالغلا 
> 
> 
> 
> *حــسااااسه* حبيبتي 
> الوصفه كتيييير رووووعه والششششكل رهيييييييييييب 
> تسلم يدينك يااااقلبي ،،ولاحرمنا جدييييدك غلاتووو
> 
> موفقه





سلامات فروووووووح 
ليكون مهاجره مع المهاجرين من زمااااااااااااان ما شفناش 
لش فجه






> يعطيك العافية على الطبق اللذيذ

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*آمم هي المقآدير عجبوني لكن مآآتخيل الطعم عفر إعزمينآ عليهآ مره =p*

*على قلوبكم بآلف عآفيه يآرب =)*

*تسلم الأيدين حبوبه ..،*

*ربي يعطيش مليون العآفيه ..*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## ليلاس

*والله شكلهم رهيييييييب.}*


*تسلم الأياااااااااااادي حبيبتي*


*يعطيييييييك العااااااافية*


*ما ننحرم*

----------


## النظره البريئه

يم يم يم 
شكله مره شهي ..
تسلم دياتك ع الطرح ..
ربي يوفقك ..

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

* طبق سهل وخفيف*
*تسلم الايادي على الطريقة*
*الله يعطيكِ العافيه*
*لا حرمنااا الاله عطائك*
*موفقة بحق الال*








*أمنيات*

----------

